

Kickstarter to buy sourceforge? - panon

Can someone please start a kickstarter&#x2F;other method to buy sourceforge and save it from it&#x27;s current status.
======
stared
Why? SourceForge reputation is essentially lost. And acquisition costs are
high, so its likely out of crowdfunding range.

Yet, cloning its content would be a better idea:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9789960](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9789960)

~~~
stevekemp
Agreed.

The cost to buy the site and IP, if even possible, would be huge. How on earth
would you recover that? Showing adverts? Having installers wrapped with
spamware? Anything like that would just further ruin the brand and drive the
few remaining high-profile users away.

------
forgotpasswd3x
Who would want it?

